

Facebook Android Flaws Enable Any App to Get User’s Access Tokens - WindDancerMan
http://threatpost.com/facebook-android-flaws-enable-any-app-to-get-users-access-tokens/102724

======
Zigurd
Facebook is doing what no developer has done before by throwing people and
money at it. Maybe they should go a little slower. I don't see anyone
breathing down their necks in this type of software.

But the broad concept used by Facebook is the future of mobile software,
especially on Android. Instead of making apps bigger, make a suite of
cooperating apps and services.

